# VW T25, Something different



## nelly77 (May 8, 2012)

Hello, Bought this last week, Reckon I might give it a new paint job but got it for a descent price so I can live with it for a bit,
Me and my son are looking forward to lots of adventures in it 
Oh Im Neil by the way!


----------



## veedubmatt (May 8, 2012)

welcome to the site 

we defo will not miss you out on the road with that paint job


----------



## Makzine (May 8, 2012)

Very retro i'll get me grass skirt :banana::banana::banana:


----------



## kenspain (May 8, 2012)

Now thats cool like it :have fun:


----------



## Guernsey Donkey (May 8, 2012)

Dont do a thing to it - its brill - ah yes, welcome to the site.


----------



## Go wild (May 8, 2012)

Hi nelly and welcome love it!!


----------



## herbenny (May 8, 2012)

OH I LOVE IT .....!!!! :banana: now thats my kind of van  hello and welcome


----------



## ellisboy (May 8, 2012)

:welcome::cool1::have fun:


----------



## Holasuki (May 8, 2012)

Hiya Neil
That is brilliant.
Makes folk smile.
Suki


----------



## lotty (May 8, 2012)

there's no excuse to say we didn't see you.  Expect lots of waves on your travels now we know who you are :wave:

Enjoy your van and thanks for sharing :fun:
Lotty


----------



## scampa (May 20, 2012)

Hi & Welcome!!    :wave:


----------



## snowbirds (May 20, 2012)

*A real  LOOKER*

Hi nelly

A great stealth van welcome to the Wild Side,it must have 20 paint codes.I could be a picasso!! good luck

Snowbirds.






nelly77 said:


> Hello, Bought this last week, Reckon I might give it a new paint job but got it for a descent price so I can live with it for a bit,
> Me and my son are looking forward to lots of adventures in it
> Oh Im Neil by the way!


----------

